# Rats names, descriptions, personalities



## MagicalLobster (Jun 30, 2007)

Name all of your rats and give descriptions! Pictures if you want.

Cujo - White self. He's a very playful one, never once has he been shy. He's never passed up an oppurtunity to explore or steal food from you. Deffinitely my most outgoing rat in the cage, unafraid of practically anything. When the vaccuum goes on and all the other rats hide in their hammocks, he's up against the cage bars with his nose through the mesh. When treats are handed out, he'd much rather have whatever could possibly be under your thumbnail.

The Beast - I adopted The Beast at nearly one year old, as he and his two siamese brothers were unwanted. Virtually humungous but the sweetest big rat you ever did meet. He's a bit shy as he hasn't had a rightful owner for almost half of his life, but always delighted to keep the fuzlets in line. Sometimes I forget he's a rat as he purrs when he's happy and hisses if you do something that bothers him. No kidding, he's my cat in disguise!

Pepper - My chocolate hoodie. Though I hate to say it, he's the cutest of the bunch. There's no denying it. His little brown face is just so adorable that he can practically make you do anything. He was incredibly shy at first but eventually got over it and became a playful little guy. 

These are my children whom I practically dedicate my whole life to. :] Care to share yours?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

MMMkay, I'll play.

Bacardi: (Baba) The little bitty agouti boy who can still get out of the FN if he really wants to. He's tiny and he knows it, so he's skittish and jumpy. When my roommate first got him he was scared stiff-solid and then turned into a squeaky bolt of agouti fur whenever the cage door opened. Now he'll allow himself to be picked up and stroked and petted and will shoulder-ride if he feels like it. He loooooves yogies. He thinks he's the boss, since he's the oldest.

Pernod: (Perry) The big squishy black hoodie that's given me a couple scars. He's grumpy and grouchy, a curmudgeon in all of his six-seven month old glory. When we got him he was completely unsocialized and we couldn't handle him without getting bitten. Today I can pick him up most of the time, unless he's all riled up about something - or if I wake him up. Loves to pea-fish. Let's most of them walk all over him, but will throw his weight around if necessary.

Guinness: (Guinea) Shy, quiet little black self boy who isn't quite so little anymore. So full of sneezies when I got him I was sure he was sick, but haven't heard a peep since he stopped about three weeks in. He likes to tussle with Bacardi and will come to the doors for treats only if you ask for him by name. He's more prone to find a nice comfy rat to sleep on and curl up. He likes to run laps about the free-roam room and is an expert at hiding and making Mommy worry.

Baileys: The omega fawn hoodie boy. His ruby eyes make him much more timid about jumping places or anything like that. Likes playing with things tied to the roof of the cage. Doesn't like the tub, but likes head scritches. Prone to a little porphy when he wakes up. Loves to climb up arms and down shirts. Likes doggie biscuits. Can be friends with anyone as he never asserts himself. Has the best begging face of the bunch.

Puck: The black rat with markings between banded and variberk. He's friendly, playful, and always energetic. He is always at the door when a person is near. Will jump to anywhere or climb anywhere and is not to be trusted with hair ribbons. Likes to stand in the litter box and show off his tummy to his Mommy. Will allow his Mommy to do anything to him - practically. Also has a bad habit of humping humans.  

Jack: The more Berkshire of my variberks, he's got twin spots of black on his thighs. Shy, jumping, and somewhat aggressive, currently my biggest headache. Jack gets along with Puck very well, and Baileys to some degree, but clashes horridly with Bacardi. Likes to beg for treats and then hold anything he's given patiently as he waits for more. Will shove as many treats or peas or pieces of Suebees into his mouth as possible before darting off to dump them and coming back for more. Squeaks when picked up, but accepts pets and kisses.


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

Coco Chanel ...chocolate hooded. this girl is my life. my favorite. my first rat. shes taught me and i've taught her. shes a mommas girl and always comes runnin to me. shes fun. young and vibrant. gorgous. i use her to change rat haters into rat lovers. all i do is plop her in their hands and her sweetness changes them. She loves her yogurt drops and the occasional cricket is ratty crack to her. she gives me kissies. Loves her buddies.

Marie Antoinette - chocolate hooded. My troublemaker. very independant. doesnt like bein held because she'd rather explore, but will tolerate bein held. never bites. rarely kisses. always exscapes and hides inbetween my matress and wall. a wild baby girl who drives me CRAZY.

Victoria... a hairless with a strip on her back. has fuzz on her face. shes still in the process of socialization. at the momenthas an infection in her neck which is treated. bites occasionally because hse doesnt know better, but she'll learn. when i first got her, she didnt know how to be a rat. she just sat around. Now she explores and plays. loves her buddies. still gettin used to bein held. nervous when away from buddies. shes a lovely girl who is a work in progress.


----------



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

[align=center]Penelope and Alice are sisters. I just got them 2 days ago (Saturday). They're only about 5 weeks old I think. It's hard to tell them apart sometimes. By the way, sorry some of the pictures are so blurry. I was in a car and the road was bumpy, so the camera kept moving and it couldn't focus.  

Penelope - Her fur is a brown/tan color and her eyes are black. She's very friendly and curious. She almost never stands still. She loves going in the shoe I put in the cage. If you wake her up, she'll bite you. But other than that, she never bites. She climbs everything.

Here's some pictures of her (there's not many of her because she never stands still):




















Alice - Her fur is a light brown/light tan color. Her eyes are also black. She's very cuddly and loves going on people's shoulders. She's a good jumper (well, better than Penelope). Never bites anyone. 

Here's some pictures of her:






































And here's some pictures of both of them together:



































[/align]


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

OMG those pics wanna make me run to the store and buy all the ratties there.


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

Betty- my third ratty. Double Rex Dumbo Hooded. I got her from a petstore, but I'm lucky cause she's healthy, so far at least. Named Betty after the show Ugly Betty because, well, I wouldn't call her ugly, but she's no rat supermodel. X-D She can be a little nippy in her cage, thinking she's getting food, but she's never bitten once outside of the cage. She loves to snuggle up in a hoodie, but a hammock serves well enough when I'm not around. Her favorite toy is my witch hat, which she loves to sit on and under on my shoulder when I'm wearing it. She's the first rat I've owned who actually uses her wheel, and more than makes up for my past rats not using it. Her fav foods are Broccoli, carrots, and banana. She also likes a little bit of dark chocolate once in a while. She's totally my heart rat.


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

This pic reminds me of Oliver Twist, "Please, sir, I want some more."


----------



## WDshorty (Jul 16, 2007)

My current rats are Houdini and Artemis, they are year old brothers and I have had them since they were 10 weeks old. They are my 4th and 5th rats. They are both very cheeky and mischievious, and love to explore, steal my sweets, run off with my possessions and try to hide them in their bed, and generally cause trouble but they are so cute you can't helping loving them anyway, and they're naughtiness is mostly so funny you just can't help laughing instead of telling them off!

Houdini is a black and white hooded and is a bit calmer than Arty. He will shoulder ride more than Arty but still gets bored quite quickly and wants to go exploring. He is extremely clever and infamously escaped from his cage at 4am when I'd had him 2 weeks and climbed into my bed and woke me up wanting to play, scaring the life out of me. He's probably the boss of the two, is a bit bigger than Arty and likes to use him as a pillow, and also thinks Arty cannot take care of his own personal hygiene so regularly takes him in hand and grooms him. Houdy will interact with me more than Arty and will playfight with my hand and come for fuss more often, he also has better manners than Arty and will take treats nicely even through the cage bars, unlike Arty who snatches.

Arty is an amber and white hooded with red eyes. He is more skittish and jumpy than Houdini and less likely to sit still when you pick him up. He is probably slightly more adventurous now than Houdini but will run back to his cage more if he is startled. He desperately wants to learn to play the piano but I won't let him much, he alse like to type (unintelligible) messages to my friends on MSN and is a bit of a computer genius, he always manages to press random shortcuts on my computer keyboard which brings all sorts of random message boxes up. He also thinks that I am very silly sleeping at night and so rips up his cage bedding very loudly all night long in an attempt to make me nocturnal too....as I should be....doesn't have good table manners, has a tendancy to snatch food when hand fed.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

ginger is the biggest of my girls and the most cuddly, if you could call 3 second cuddles, cuddly, haha!!! she is also the chief food stealer when the girls are playing food moving...









loco doesnt really like having her photo taken and tends to stay in or close to her cage when its freerange time. for now, ginger & loco live together.

















meggsy is my newest rattie, but the oldest of my girls. she was a solitary girl until i got her, and was used to being picked on by a toddler so biting was her defence. she doesnt bite any more.









soot didnt tell me her real name, which is endeavour (after captain cooks ship) until after we'd had her for a couple of weeks. as you can probably tell by her name, she is the little explorer of the bunch and isnt scared to go anywhere.









ash is the smallest of my girls, and a bundle of energy. turn your back on her for a millisecond, and she is on the other side of the room. for now, meggsy, soot & ash live together.

















i'm getting a huge ferret cage in about 3 weeks, then they can all live happily together!!


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Acid- My baby, my love, momma's girl, spaz. All are her. She's a black berkshire and has already begun to rust. I've had her for over a year now, and have bonded with her the most. She's a crazy explorer and loves to go trash-diving. Her favorite spot for scritches is just under her shoulderblades and behind her ears.


Meromi- Romi, as I call her, is a cute little topaz capped dumbo rex. She thinks that just because she's cute she can get anything she wants and often manipulates me into giving her yoggies she doesn't deserve. She's an explorare, like Acid, but she doesn't go to extremes(she was scared stiff when Acid climbed a broomhandle to jump onto my doorknob and fall on Romi).

Jacob- 'Jake' was adopted to keep Edward company, and did wonderfully at tolerating the grupy old fart's antics until he grew into his fur and eventually dominated Ed. He's a bit skittish but loves his dad and I and loves a biiiig scratch up and down his back and a massage behind his ears. We recently had him neutered and he is now in a recovery cage until his 'system' clears and he is able to be in with the girls in the FN. He's not a fan of orange-flavored yoggies.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Jellybean - Black berkshire. She was my first rat, from Petco, and I have no clue how old she is, although I estimate her age now to be around 6 or 7 months. She does not like being handled, and can't seem to help biting hands when they're near, in or out of the cage. But she will submit to a gentle petting when she's in a good mood, and even enjoys it. She will nap in my lap and seems to be getting used to hands not being big scary things to defend herself against. She's a champion wheel-runner but refuses to go in a litter box (instead opting to climb up the sides of the cage and -then- poo, so it falls out onto the floor -.-)

Coconut - Beige berkshire (at least I think beige, she's very light compared to pictures of beiges) Adopted from a local humane society at about 4 weeks old. She's 3 months now, still tiny and adorable. She has gotten skittish recently, and will run from grabby hands, but with patience and still-sitting she will climb out and all over you. She cannot sit still when she's out of the cage. If there's a place I think the rats can't get to, Coconut will find a way to get there. She loves to run and jump and climb and crawl in and out and under and through. Just watching her makes me exhausted! :lol: But I have no doubt when she gets older and settles down she will totally be a momma's girl!

Rokk - Black hooded boy. He's my newest and oldest rat, at about 9 months, and scheduled to lose his boy bits this Friday, poor guy! I spend tons of time with him since he has to live alone for another month or so, and I feel so bad for him. But because of that I've gotten to know him really well  He's not very active compared to the girls. He does like to explore, but it's rare to see him move quickly, unless I'm shaking a yogie container! He doesn't like being picked up, but once he's up and supported he's a squishy bruxing boggler. He also came to me litter box trained! With Rokk, it was love at first sight, on my part at least. This big, kinda stinky boy is my baby, and I love him to pieces!

I also may be adding another girl to the family later this week


----------



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

Current rat colony consists of:

Sydney. He is a silver/grey color with two white hearts on his belly. He is extremely into people and very very hyper and happy.

Sylvester. He is a hooded dumbo rat (lilac? light grey?), very lazy and happy. He loves to just lay around and eat. Very sweet rat, loves kisses.

Stanley. He is the newest rat in our home, white with a black marked face, small black spot in between his shoulder blades. I think he's about 8 weeks old, maybe a bit older.

Igor. Igor is my oldest rat currently at about a year old. He is also silver/grey with a white belly. He isn't a very social rat, he enjoys spending time alone in his igloo, though he can't pass up a good cheek rub. He enjoys turning into a puddle of rat goo when you rub his cheeks, closes his eyes and passes out most of the time. He LOVES to lay on his back, I used to think something was wrong with him!











Recently passed rats:
Harold. Black hooded rat, he was a little scaredy rat about most things, though he was really hyper and loved to play with the baby rats.











Blizzard. Blizzard was a siamese looking dumbo, very sweet and gentle, loved to EAT! He was a fat fat little rat, very very sweet, loved kisses and cuddles.











Julian was our first rat, he was a tan hooded rat. He spent most of his life alone unfortunatly, until we discovered that rats with friends are even better! (and happier). 











Ebeneezer. He was my little baby rattie that Julian killed a few days after we got him, he was my sweety.  I still miss him! This picture was the day I brought him home.












I posted some pictures of some of the rest of them in the "Meet My Rats" thread.


----------



## WDshorty (Jul 16, 2007)

Aw that one sleeping on his back is soooooo cute, I've never had a rat that liked being on their backs.


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Fiona- Black Hooded: The Big Cheese. She is the boss and she knows it. Fiona is the most people-oriented of my three girls. She grooms everyone she meets. She is fearless, and she likes to push her sisters around (literally, she shoves them around with her little handsâ€¦itâ€™s hilarious.) She is a total pig, she can eat a yoggie twice as fast as any rat I have ever seen. I sometimes wonder if she just shoves it down her throat whole. 

Rose- Beige Capped: The Sweet One. Rose is kind of a young-old rat, she is squishy and lazy. Although she does have plenty of moments of hyper-ness. She likes to sit on the arm of the couch and watch TV with me (she is a Lost fan too!) She is very trusting, she sort of goes all limp when picked up, and will allow herself to be held the longest. She is also an excellent shoulder rider. Rose has ruby eyes and weaves a lot, especially during free-range time. Run, stop, weave, run, stop, weave. 

Lana- Blue Hooded: Hyper Baby Girl. Lana is a mommaâ€™s girl. She is psycho hyper, and wants to play all the time! She chases Rose and Fiona around trying to get them to wrestle with her (a few nights ago Rose got sick of her and pinned her and then wouldnâ€™t let her up for nearly a minute!) Lana is the most shy of my three, but she does love to sit on my lap or shoulder and get ear scritches. She also likes to follow Fiona around and copies everything she does.


----------



## MagicalLobster (Jun 30, 2007)

The rat that's lying on his back is officially my favorite. When my girlfriend thought her baby rat had died she went to reach for it and it plopped back up. Silly little girl.

But now, the rat cuteness war has begun and I have to upload some pictures of cujo and pepper.


----------



## MagicalLobster (Jun 30, 2007)

Pepper <top> and Cujo <bottom> fishing for oats in a bucket of towels!








Pepper cleans himself while cujo displays his furry man parts in an undignified manner.








Pepper sometimes pretends he's a pezz despenser. I'll let you figure out what I mean. Maybe it's my punishment for taking all these pics with my cellphone and not knowing how to resize them. :X


----------



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

I can't see your pictures.  But here is another of Igor for the cute war. 

Sleeping how he loves to sleep.









Being woken up by the flash.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I haven't posted yet because I have 38 of the wee beasties here. Do you still want me to? Each one has their own special quality, but I would try to err...reader's digest it. :roll:


----------



## MagicalLobster (Jun 30, 2007)

bah! Where'd my pictures go? Now I can't see them. Oh well.


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

*bump*


----------



## LiamHasRats (Aug 11, 2007)

I Have A Dark Chocolate Black Berkshire Rat Called "Chocolate"
She Is soooo cute and cuddly she was a tiny bit shy when she was young but now she is a playful young rattie that i luv!
And Last but not leats i have got a White self rat called "Milk"
She is always running around and trying new things
and she is sooo cool.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

LiamHasRats said:


> I Have A Dark Chocolate Black Berkshire Rat Called "Chocolate"
> She Is soooo cute and cuddly she was a tiny bit shy when she was young but now she is a playful young rattie that i luv!
> And Last but not leats i have got a White self rat called "Milk"
> She is always running around and trying new things
> and she is sooo cool.


Does Milk have pink eyes? If so then she is a Pink-eyed White or PEW.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

LiamHasRats said:


> I Have A Dark Chocolate Black Berkshire Rat Called "Chocolate"
> She Is soooo cute and cuddly she was a tiny bit shy when she was young but now she is a playful young rattie that i luv!
> And Last but not leats i have got a White self rat called "Milk"
> She is always running around and trying new things
> and she is sooo cool.


I thought it was Milk and Cookies?


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Forensic said:


> LiamHasRats said:
> 
> 
> > I Have A Dark Chocolate Black Berkshire Rat Called "Chocolate"
> ...


I thought so too... but Chocolate Milk/Milk Chocolate is a cute pair too ^_^


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

Well i already told you all about my three babies, Cocoa Chanel, Marie Antoinette, and Victoria.

But i got another girl who is a sweetie pie. Her name is Duchess. Shes beautiful....a Silver hooded with a white spot on her head. I got her a big older. Shes not full grown but shes no baby. She was a feeder, so i expected to have to work for her trust and to get her friendly. But She needed no work as she is a friendly rat to begin with. She is a major chewer. loves to chew thru string. She is the greatest!

and heres pics of all of them!

This is Marie Antoinette









And Cocoa Chanel









Victoria:



















And the new girl, Duchess:


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

Lulu >> Himalayan female, around 6 months old. She is a prissy little girl, shes starting to be much more cuddly and curious however she would rather do the cuddling than be cuddled herself. She is quite beautiful, and all of my friends seem to prefer her to the others, in my mind she must be quite a vain creature lol 

Piggle >> Very appropriately named, a black berk female of around 6 months of age. She is extremely curious, there is always something to explore, and whenever Piggle is around you're sure to have a good laugh, shes quite possibly the funniest ratty comedian to have ever lived.

O.P. >> My nudist rat, a PEW hairless male, of around 1 yr in age. He is my giant cuddlebutt, I absolutely adore this rat, when you take him out, he does his fair share of exploring, but he would much rather just curl up and take a nap with you instead, I absolutely love this trait about male rats. 

Monkey >> Named so because she climbs the mesh top of her cage and hangs around like a monkey, a black hooded female also around 1 year old. I just received her from the SPCA, shes still a bit nervous but I was ready and prepared for that, infact shes less nervous than I was expecting, shes just recooperating from a litter of 13 babies, and she is doing very well, I cannot wait for the quarantine period to be over, I'm hoping all goes well and that she Lulu and Piggle can be introduced on good terms.

Spazz >> More appropriately named than Piggle! A beige hooded female 5 weeks old. Very adorable, she is definately a little spazz rat, I call her the ADHD rat, she jumps and runs and tackles the others shes a wild child, love her to death, shes a little nibbler though, a daughter of Monkeys, she was also adopted out to me by the SPCA.

Bizou >> Quite possibly one of the cutest things I've ever laid eyes on, Bizou is my blue self baby, shes 5 weeks old and a sibling to Spazz, she also has quite the carachter but shes a bit more docile and shy than Spazz. With time I can see her being a potential lap rat, she also loves shoulders and hiding in hair! 

Soon to come... Bubba, the black double rex from lerat


----------



## cashewsmama (Aug 10, 2007)

i have 5 boys (one recently passed) and 5 girls. i'll post the girlys later.
*
Goober: *








mommy's favorite, but recently passed away. the sweetest and most trusting guy ever. extremely lazy. He would lay in your hands on his back when he was fed treats

*
Gilbert:*








aw, the resident bipolar man and the only neutered one. he has his "sweetest rat" days and days when humans are number 4 on the to do list.... but is the best at coming when hes called (runs to you as if hes going to get eatin). likes to rub his teeth on you. strange

*Runty:*








The biggest people fiend of the boy bunch. he's permanently parked in front of the cage door all day and when hes not, hes listening for humans to come near. lick-a-holic. annoying to other rats because hes an attention *****, always bugging them to play or groom him, steal their food, the kind of rat, that would be annoying to live with if you were a rat.

*Jamal:*








hyper! the most curious one. he loves rough play with people (push him over and he'll come charging at you to leap and push back). loves people the most second to runty. he's the second one to the door when he sees people. nibbler and vocal whiner
*
Cooper:*








the most laid back one. the last one to leave the cage for playtime, last one to come when called, the rat's favorite cagemate because he is the biggest cuddler and never ever gets into squabbles. hes a slow mover
*
Marty:*








petco.... a loner. he hates other rats with a passion. he is accepting of humans, but doesnt crave human attention but is not aggressive to humans at all. the smartest rat though. hes the first rat i've ever had, the only i got friends for...but he didnt like his friends (gilbert and goober)


----------



## cashewsmama (Aug 10, 2007)

lesath, igor is adorable...... i want a patterned lazy guy........


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

cashewsmama....your boys make me wanna hunt you down and steal them to cuddle with! i want a big furry rat like those guys!!


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I love your big squishy fluffy boys, cashewsmama! They are so cute! I need some rexy dumbos ^_^


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

This is Jay and he:
-Has one BIG eye and one little eye (do to an eye hemorrhage)
-Loves to climb
-Has adventures outside the cage (under the blankies and in the closet)
-Sticks everything he can possibly find lying around the cage into the food bowls
-Likes to hang/sleep half way off the edges of the hammock and levels
-Only pee's in one corner of the cage, even if that means MOVING the potty box just to piss behind it.  lol
-Quick to judge fingers as treats, but has never actually bit down, only tugs, haha 
-Loves his pink hammock
-Likes to tease other pets
-Likes chasing feathers


















































This is Silent Bob and he:
-Lazy, lazy, LAZY!
-Will spend most of the day sitting in front of the food bowl eating, or sleeping in his favorite Orange tube hammock
-Is an attention *****; always wanting to give and receive kisses and hugs
-Loves the camera
-Tries to avoid using the ladders to get to the next level of the cage
-Likes to power groom and/or barber
-Thinks is fun to run out of the cage as Iâ€™m trying to clean it
-Also likes chasing feathers
-Slooooooooooooow drinker
-Likes his face blown on and love to be missed with water










































They pretty much live up to their names!


----------



## cashewsmama (Aug 10, 2007)

those were some pretty good pics! i loved the big eye, little eye ahah


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Haha, thanks. Yeah, Jay's eyes always remind me of a cartoon.


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

The rats and I are very pleased by your interest!

Meet Gregor Samsa (RIP.) He was my first rat, and he was perfect. I call him, "The Love Rat." He smelled wonderful, like Graham Crackers. He was a real problem-solver, and was constantly on the watch for parts of me that needed to be "groomed" or "fixed," such as sores, or band-aids (which needed to be removed.) He lived his life as an "only rat," and it was pretty much Gregor and Me against the world. Once, for Christmas, I got him a plaque for "Being a good pet, and being a good soul." Sadly, Gregor had a genetic issue, which caused tumors. He only lived to be about 1 1/2 years, and our time together was short. I had to euthanize him last Valentine's day, and it still hurts. Not a day goes by that I don't think of "My" Gregor.

Here is Gregor the day I brought him home. (He was a couple of months old, at least.)










Around that time, I got Augustus ("Gus,") who listened to me, loved me, and helped me through Gregor's death. I got him when he was only six weeks, and he had a much more active, bouncy personality than Gregor, but as he's grown, he's become more desirous of being pet, and wants long "love sessions" every day.

When Gus was 7-8 months old, after much discussion and thought, I brought him home a little brother, named Buscemi, or "Boo." Boo was only 4 weeks old at the time. We had a lot of adventures as everyone got to know each other, and now, the boys love each other. (Boo was a "rescue rat" - he was going to be reptile food. He's also 1/2 Dumbo.)

My little boys:










A few days ago, I realized that I saw the "pack" as being me, the Mommy, and two little boys. But Gus let me know I was wrong. He sees himself as being the "Daddy," and the two of us are in charge of the "kid," Boo. :lol:

Thanks to the help of a Rat Forum Member who is particularly artistically gifted, I am able to show you how Gus sees our family. (I'm not mentioning the name, so that the person won't be bombarded with requests, but if you read this and want to step forward, please do.  )

The Augustus Pack:


----------



## cashewsmama (Aug 10, 2007)

*Shasta*
















-widow of goober  
-mom of blazy and funny face
-loves her human family even more than her rat family
-parks her bottom in front of the cage door all day...seriously
-likes to be thrown onto the bed
-she's the alpha rat


*miss funny face*
















-submissive outside of the cage but terrorizes blazy and occasionally shasta when inside the cage
-laid back towards humans, slow walker, explorer
-sleeps alot, practically all day
-aka "squinty" (she has much smaller eyes than my other rats)

*Blazy*
















- loves to wrestle
- constantly gets picked on by everyone in her cage ;(
- loves to powergroom human hair
- hyper 
*
family pictures
*


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Awww! they are adorable! Is that like a travel cage? lol I have one of those material ones...my boys chewed it up, so Im just using it as an extra hiddy place in there cage. lol


----------



## cashewsmama (Aug 10, 2007)

thanks, girls are fun, very different than my boys 

i saw the cute cloth carrying cages too and was thinking "hm... that'll get destroyed" so i got the one you saw in the pic. i use that to transport them around the house so i dont drop any ratties as i go down the stairs (all of my rats suck at shoulder riding)


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

Fiona-the only rat at the moment(one female soon to come).Poor Fiona was placed outside by my demon mother in law and i thought she was gone. well we found her this morning thankfully. She's a chocolate and white hooded and her favorite food is the occasional lick of ice cream sandwhich =]


----------

